#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Need Vulcan software, 12D software

## Pisces

Assalamulaikum,



Hello everyone, i need vulcan,12D software with *****, anyone can share to me?

Thank youSee More: Need Vulcan software, 12D software

----------


## urien

i have vulcan 3d 7 but the ***** is not working. Missing the correct License file.

----------


## thelastlover

i have vulcan 6 but need a ***** licence  upload please??

----------


## bajwa75

Please upload any body Vulcan latest Ver.

----------


## mjcoolz21

Assalamu'alakum

here Pisces, 12D has post by Marv01





> wa'alaikumsalaam pisces,
> this is what you looking for?
> Part 1: 66mb
> Part 2: 42mb
> ****** Included*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...

----------


## ismail

Assalamu alaikum,

I need xpac & minex software for my work, if any body has that software please inform me.

thabk you for your help

----------


## gxlly

Urion:
 can you shares your Vulcan 7,Thank you.

----------


## urien

no , you spelled my name incorrectly  :Smile:

----------


## thelastlover

can you shares your Vulcan any version working please?? 
att you friend

----------


## urien

do you have a ***** for it? If I share it, it would still be useless without a *****.

----------


## gxlly

yes, i can ***** it for you.i have ***** 6.0.

----------


## mjcoolz21

> do you have a ***** for it? If I share it, it would still be useless without a *****.







> yes, i can ***** it for you.i have ***** 6.0.



Nice..See you all here

Regard's

----------


## Sadat666

DO u want exchange Vulcan8 and datamine for a lot of stuff of minesight?

See More: Need Vulcan software, 12D software

----------


## solution

*VULCAN 8.02*

To get latest news of the softwares you can join : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SLB

HI
Anybody have paradigm 2011.3
If you help I will give you Petrel 2013.2 in exchange
contact me by slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## Geoman_82

Hi everyone.

Does anyone around here can provide a Link/******* of Maptek's VulcanV8.xxx version?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## corex

I have Vulcan 11 with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

